# IFAJKD Video is here!



## GouRonin (Dec 11, 2001)

Yay! I can't wait until I get home to watch it! Wooo-hoo!

**singing**

"It's Christmas tiiiiiiiime......in the cityyyyyyy!"


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 12, 2001)

Which tape did you get?  Either way, I think you'll dig 'em!

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Dec 20, 2001)

Ok, I have looked at the tape. Aside from the fact that Miller is ugly. Well, uglier than me, it's ok.

There is nothing superby new about it. That's what I think is the good part about it. It stays pretty true to the JKD ideas. Good for you IFAJKD. I think you have made an excellent tape with good material on it, presented in a well paced format.

I was worried you would be doing all sorts of wacky stuff but it was much like the quality JKD stuff I have seen on other tapes. The good parts about the production are 1) you can hear what you're saying, 2) it's well laid out in that you can see you to try the material presented, 3) you're not as good looking as me.

:wavey:


----------



## IFAJKD (Dec 24, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback. It is very basic in how it was made. Now for the serious part...Chicks think I'm cute! and I didn't break the lens


----------



## IFAJKD (Dec 24, 2001)

don't get upset over the "chicks" stuff. JOKE


----------

